# my latest Heavy duty Schwinn



## Tin machine (Jan 30, 2014)

my lastest Schwinn project , lots of hand built stuff


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep. You got yourself a real FrankenDuti there. What are you planning to do with it? Restore? Maybe you should just keep adding weird homemade parts to it. Either way, looks like fun.


----------



## Momo (Jan 30, 2014)

Good stuff, man! I love the "gender benders" you whipped up and this bike is off to a great start. Looks like you could carry a piano on that rack... and the midget to go with it.

Can't wait to see where this goes!

One of these days, I've got to learn how to weld.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jan 31, 2014)

*cool*

Looks to be off to a good start.  I like what you did with the springer parts.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 1, 2014)

*started stripping*

thanks  bikeboy !! started stripping layers of paint off yesterday ? and the stem is stuck so I AM soaking it hoping it will break free ?


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 1, 2014)

*primed and painted*

after stripping buffing down to mostly bare metal ,acid etching primer 22.oo a can and first coat of a FORD color !!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 1, 2014)

*1978 Schwinn heavy Duti*

first round almost done still have a springer part to do ran out of daylig

ht .


----------



## tailhole (Feb 1, 2014)

lookin good man!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 2, 2014)

*started assembly*

tonight after the game couldn't stand it had to do something !!


----------



## Momo (Feb 2, 2014)

Sharp! Is the yellow paint rattle can too?


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 3, 2014)

*primed painted and cleared*

primed painted and cleared , head badge on worked on wheels today also !!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 3, 2014)

*wheels on*

wheels on !! big bird bike ..lol


----------



## tailhole (Feb 4, 2014)

Lookin' good, that's almost a rider.  Keep em coming.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 5, 2014)

*I AM in California*

so I Can do this in California and its OKAY ....please lower your weapons !!! and disarm at this time ? thanks .


----------



## REC (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, That rack is Kool! Nicely done. The fork is pretty interesting too.

Is this the end result?

REC


----------



## tailhole (Feb 6, 2014)

*Cool!*

Looks like 60mph standing still!  Nice!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 6, 2014)

*thanks tailhole*



tailhole said:


> Looks like 60mph standing still!  Nice!




thanks buddy !!


----------

